# 1961 Columbia Fire Arrow



## liquidvibe (Aug 9, 2012)

Got one for the Columbia experts out there. This is for sale locally and I'm wondering what range it would be valued at and how much time/money/work it would be (roughly) if one was going to restore it. Maybe I'm not the first one to ask about this particular bike (being it's on craigslist) so I apologize if this is redundant. Main questions are:

1) Value of it as-is in the pics 
2) What's the history on this model? 
3) What's this particular bike missing as far as original or period correct equipment? 

As always I really appreciate any information you all can share with this novice!


----------



## vincev (Aug 9, 2012)

Fork sure looks bent.


----------



## Lrggarge (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks like a 55 or 56 Columbia not a 61.  Looks to be missing the original headlight and seat.  Looks like the chrome piece for the tank is there as well, so that's good.  check inside the tank to see if the horn is there.  Yup, the fork is bent.  
I have a fire arrow like yours and love the bike.  Nice find


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 9, 2012)

Slap him in the face with a Hun $...

...Then stick a SPRINGER on it,It NEEDS it!.


----------



## Lrggarge (Aug 9, 2012)

If he'd take 100, I'd snap it up.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 9, 2012)

It's worth every dime of $200 if it was in good shape. But I'm not an expert.

Love the pedals !!!

Everybody is correct...that fork is bent. My 59 FireArrow had a bent fork. Fairly easy fix if you have the fork straightening tool. Got mine straighten and she is like new and my steertube was a mess. npence and richtrix will attest to that.

before





and after straightening the fork





I agree with Greg it's not a 61. below is a picture of my 59 and the tank was changed about that time. Mr. Columbia would know for sure when that change over was.

Because of the fork damage I wouldn't offer more than $75. Use the fork damage as a bargaining / haggling tool.
What's he asking for it?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd agree that it's in the '55-'56 range as well. I just finished a '55 myself and love it. 

Looks like this one is pretty unmolested other than the seat. The Bendix two-speed it's equipped with is a nice piece--tank, original red rack, original red pedals. I'd love it for 100$ but would pay a little more if I really wanted the bike. The fork is a pain though.


----------



## liquidvibe (Aug 9, 2012)

He's asking $200.. Nice call on that one. Great info guys, thanks a lot for sharing your observations. I may make an offer and use the fork bargain, ill let ya all know how it goes.


----------



## liquidvibe (Aug 10, 2012)

What do you guys think this would be worth if the fork was bent back into shape and it was cleaned up (basically as-is nothing else added)?

And yeah the pedals are boss!!!


----------



## jd56 (Aug 10, 2012)

If repaired and clean or not, replace the seat and your value could go in the $200 range.

I sent you a pm with cl similar bike values.
Remember the seller can ask what he wants but, the research is the buyers responsibility.


----------



## liquidvibe (Aug 10, 2012)

jd56 said:


> If repaired and clean or not, replace the seat and your value could go in the $200 range.
> 
> I sent you a pm with cl similar bike values.
> Remember the seller can ask what he wants but, the research is the buyers responsibility.




Nothing in my inbox.. Does it take a while to get those PMs?? Thanks for the info. I don't think the seller is going to come off his price (seems to be convinced that it's a good deal at 2 hundo).... I'm glad I asked you guys first!


----------



## liquidvibe (Aug 10, 2012)

So I emailed dude about the bent fork and mentioned that it is likely a 55-56 and he responded by emphatically telling me that A) the was NOT bent and B) that you all are wrong about the year and, my favorite part, I needed to "find new experts." Oh and that he wouldn't take a penny less than $200. Haha so apparently you guys don't know what you're taking about! Haha whatever, needless to say this one is a strong PASS... Thanks guys for the heads up, just saved me two hundo!


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 10, 2012)

*no surprise there*



liquidvibe said:


> So I emailed dude about the bent fork and mentioned that it is likely a 55-56 and he responded by emphatically telling me that A) the was NOT bent and B) that you all are wrong about the year and, my favorite part, I needed to "find new experts." Oh and that he wouldn't take a penny less than $200. Haha so apparently you guys don't know what you're taking about! Haha whatever, needless to say this one is a strong PASS... Thanks guys for the heads up, just saved me two hundo!




It seems that ever since American Pickers came out, anyone and everyone out there with an old bike thinks it's worth $200-500 no matter what the condition or wether it's a girl's bike or boy's bike. It's just very disheartening. An then there's the Epay crapola. I've found your best bet is to drive about an hour outside of the city and start looking for farmland and old barns. Knock on the door, be polite and courteous, smile, and ask them if they have any old bicycles that they wouldn't mind selling. That's how I've acquired most of my collection. The rest of the time, I deal with the fine ladies and gentlemen on this site. Glad you didn't buy the Columbia from that guy.
-judd


----------



## Waterland (Aug 11, 2012)

The funny thing is, he has a picture of the 1955 Columbia ad in the Craigslist post which shows the exact bike he has, yet he's still convinced it's a '61?

Here's the Columbia ad from the Craigslist ad:


----------

